# My New Coop!



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

As you all know, I've been looking forward to this for a while. I finally got my coop! Here's some pictures:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG! That's beautiful! If I were a chicken I'd be happy. I would say one thing. Get some preservative or stain on it.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice coop. I like the hardware cloth around it. Consider laying an apron of field fence around the outside base of the coop to prevent predators from digging underneath to get at your chickens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Very,very nice!!!Your chickens will be very happy!!!When are you getting your chicks?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> OMG! That's beautiful! If I were a chicken I'd be happy. I would say one thing. Get some preservative or stain on it.


Ok! Where would we get that?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You can get wood stain or preservative at Home Depot or Lowe's. Usually for decks. It depends if you want it all to turn gray or not.


----------



## SchoolofSalmon (May 26, 2017)

Looks gorgeous, I love the rooster cut out ️


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Very,very nice!!!Your chickens will be very happy!!!When are you getting your chicks?


June 6th is when we are getting them.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 26, 2016)

that is a splendid coop


----------

